
The Untold History of Toontown's SpeedChat (2007) - sp332
http://habitatchronicles.com/2007/03/the-untold-history-of-toontowns-speedchat-or-blockchattm-from-disney-finally-arrives/
======
byteCoder
My son tells me that with SpeedChat Plus in Toontown, transmitting friend
codes is much easier because only certain words are filtered out. If you want
to transmit numbers, you can enclose homonyms in parentheses "(too").

